# Ufermatte verlegen



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen einen Gartenteich angelegt. Auf einer Seite des
Teiches (Steilhang) habe ich eine Ufermatte verlegt.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass mir immer wieder der Wasserspiegel pro Tag um ca. 5cm fällt und da ich nun 
alle anderen Ursachen ausschließen kann, denke ich das es an der Ufermatte liegt die mir das
Wasser aus dem Teich zieht.

Ich habe mal eine Skizze gezeichnet wie ich die Matte verlegt habe. 

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte sich die Kapillarsperre auf Höhe des Teichwasserspiegels füllen
und nicht mehr weiter. Das ist aber bei mir nicht möglich, da der Wasserspiegel deutlich drunter ist (geht nicht
anders wegen der anderen Seite des Ufers)

Wie muss ich die Ufermatte hier richtig verlegen? Oder wie muss ich die Kapilarsperre anlegen?

Reicht es wenn ich das Ufer so gestallte, dass es auf eine Seite hängt und das von der Matte gezogene Wasser wieder in den Teich laufen kann?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## burak (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Wilkommen. 
Soweit ich weiß kann man doch die Ufermatten auch an die Folie verkleben. Dann kannst du es ja wie auf dem Bild machen und oberhalb mit Steinplatten etc überdecken.

Ist nur ne kleine alternative zu der ganzen Sache. Aber auf deine Fragen werden sich schon erfahrene Leute melden.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teich


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

so wie es auf deiner zeichnung ist ist alles in ordnung.
das wasser zieht sich in richtung ufergraben, dort darf natuerlich keine verbindung zum umland bestehen.
generell steicht dadurch die verdunstung schon etwas an, der ufergraben ist ja immer sumpfig.
auf deinem foto laeuft diefolie grade aus....da muss sie eigentlich hochgezogen werden.

wenn der teich aber erst eine woche alt ist muss sich der graben auch erst saettigen.

gruss marco


----------



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe leider nicht erwähnt, dass die Kapillarsperre nicht rund um den Teich läuft.
Der Teich ist zwischen 2 Natursteinmauern gebaut (ist im Hang; Folie ist hier weit genug nach oben gezogen)

Ich hab mal schnell noch eine Skizze gemacht um das vielleicht besser zu erklären.


So wie Burak geschrieben hat sollte es klappen, da das Wasser was die Ufermatte zieht gleich wieder in den Teich laufen kann.
Nur wollte ich halt wieder Steine vermeiden, da mir das dann alles zuviele Steine werden 

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Danke!


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

hi,

ich glaube da laeuft nichts zurueck....das ist alles nur feucht 
besteht vielleicht die moeglichkeit zwischen den mauern die folie gegen ein profil zu schrauben (klemmen) und dann einen holzabschluss mit etwas überstand zu machen...oder gleich ne schoene terasse 

[DLMURL="http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/NaturaGart-Uferprofil-komplett.html"]so in der art[/DLMURL].....hersteller egal 

gruss marco


----------



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Hi,

nein das geht leider nicht, hier hab ich die Folie schon gut fixiert.
Steg ist bereits da 


Ich suche aktuell nach dem Grund warum der Teich immer wieder Wasser verliert.
Das einzige was ich mir jetzt noch erklären kann ist die Ufermatte, wobei diese eigentlich immer trocken ist....

Gestern 20 Uhr hab ich das Wasser auf Überlaufhöhe aufgefüllt, heute morgen 6 Uhr war es schon wieder 2,5cm drunter.
Der Teich ist zwar nicht sehr groß, aber 2,5cm sind schnell auch ein paar Liter!


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

mach mal bitte fotos


----------



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Hi, 

Hier mal das Bild von der ufermatte


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

und dahinter gehts wagerecht weiter.....keine trennung vom erdreich?
dann ist das klar denke ich.


----------



## burak (18. Mai 2015)

Wie marco bereits erwähnt hat, wenn da keine Trennung zur Erde vorhanden ist, klappt das nicht.


----------



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Nein, es geht nicht waagerecht weiter, sonder wie im bild 1 beschrieben / gezeichnet. Unter der Ufermatte ist noch Folie. 

Da wo das Gras ist (auf dem Bild vom Post 7) ist die Pumpe dahinter. D.h. Da ist 0,5m tief mit Schotter aufgefüllt und die Folie hab ich einfach nach unten geklappt. 

Ich hab eben mal die Steine zur Seite getan. Darunter ist es nur ein bisschen feucht. Bei soviel Wasserverlust müsste es doch nass sein. Da sind ja schon ein paar hundert Liter.

Ich hab langsam echt keine Ahnung mehr wo mir das Wasser abhaut. Ich hab zwar noch 2 Foliendurchführungen verbaut, aber die sind dicht (mittlerweile schon mehrmals kontrolliert)


----------



## laolamia (18. Mai 2015)

die folie muss doch nach oben geklappt werden und dann nach oben ueber die erde gezogen werden.
kannst mal den direkten anschluss zum umliegenden gelaende freilegen und zeigen?

gruss marco


----------



## Grapfen (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, werde ich machen.

Die nächsten Tage soll es leider regnen... Ich mach jetzt mal nichts mehr und warte wie weit das Wasser überhaupt sinkt.


----------



## burak (18. Mai 2015)

Oder nimm doch die Ufermatten für ne Weile raus und guck mal ob der Wasserstand immer noch sinkt. Vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich eine undichte Stelle im Teich


----------



## Grapfen (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo nochmal 

Ich hab gestern nochmal überlegt wie ich das Ufer mit der Matte gestallten könnte.
Hierzu habe ich ein Professionelles  Bild gezeichnet.

Welche der beiden Varianten ist die bessere? Funktionieren beide?
Oder würde bei der rechten, da der Wasserspiegel tiefer ist, die Ufermatte wieder das Wasser rausziehen?


----------



## laolamia (19. Mai 2015)

wenn dann bild 2, optimal ist beides nicht


----------



## Grapfen (19. Mai 2015)

Ok, wie macht man es richtig?


----------



## laolamia (19. Mai 2015)

hier findest du eigentlich alles 







hier das thema dazu


----------



## Grapfen (19. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Link.

Das mit dem Ufergraben habe ich verstanden. Die Ufermatte ist ja hier
dazu da den Ufergraben zu füllen. Die aufgestellte Folie, damit keine Verbindung zum Erdreich besteht.
Der Ufergraben füllt sich auf dem Bild so hoch wie der Wasserspiegel ist.

Bei mir ist das ein wenig anders, da der Wasserspiegel viel tiefer ist (das habe ich versucht auf den Bildern darzustellen)
als der Ufergraben. Einen Ufergraben zum bepflanzen brauche ich nicht. Die Ufermatte soll nur die Folie der Steilwand verkleiden.

Ich glaub ich werd das mal so mit einem Reststück Folie probieren.
Müsste doch klappen


----------



## laolamia (19. Mai 2015)

die ufermatte wird dir immer wasser raus ziehen, da du dann keine richtige trennung zum umland hast wirst du immer wasserverlust haben.
das wasser im ufergraben steigt nicht weiter als der wasserspiegel ist, da ist aber die kapilarsperre hoeher als der wall.
bei dir zieht sich das wasser vom teich ueber die matte ins erdreich......und da dort kein stopp ist ist das ein fass ohne boden.

ABER das alle ist zu verschmerzen und der schutz deiner folie....inklusiver optischer kosmetik.....ist es wert denke ich 

gruss marco


----------



## Grapfen (19. Mai 2015)

...wenn es weniger wird als jetzt sicher! Von Sonntag 20 Uhr bis heute morgen 7 Uhr waren es 6-7cm




> bei dir zieht sich das wasser vom teich ueber die matte ins erdreich......und da dort kein stopp ist ist das ein fass ohne boden.



Das versehe ich leider nicht. Wenn ich doch die Ufermatte mit einem Folienrest einschlage,
hat die Ufermatte keinerlei Verbindung zum Erdreich und somit sollte sollte es nix rausziehen ?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Mai 2015)

Ein bisschen Verdunstung ist ja auch immer. Hast du mal die rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit gemessen oder beim Wetterdienst deiner Wahl nachgeschaut? Außerdem haben die Steine, die auf der eingeschlagenen Ufermatte liegen, auch die Einschlagfolie selbst, vermutlich ihrerseits  eine gewisse Kapillarwirkung. Kapillaren sind nichts anderes als die "Wände" von kleinen und kleinsten Hohlräumen, an denen sich Flüssigkeiten hoch- / entlangziehen können  Wasser findet *immer* seinen Weg (durch Hohlräume und Spalten) Alte Klempner- und Lecksucherregel.


----------



## Berndt (19. Mai 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> , Einen Ufergraben zum bepflanzen brauche ich nicht. Die Ufermatte soll nur die Folie der Steilwand verkleiden.
> 
> ]


Dann würde ich die Folie mit einem anderen (nichtsaugenden) Material (oder Steinmauer) verkleiden. Die Ufermatte hat genau die Funktion, die du NICHT willst, nämlich zu saugen und den Wasserausgleich zwischen Ufergraben und Teich herzustellen.
Aber selbst wenn du einen zu bepflanzenden Ufergraben hättest, würde dein System so nicht funktionieren, da der Höhenunterschied zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Uferwall viel zu groß ist. So weit "zieht" keine Matte. Da wird dir immer alles verdunsten.
Übrigens wird dein Wasserverlust bei Schlechtwetter sogar eher stärker werden, da eine nasse Ufermatte besser Wasser zieht, als eine trockene.
Falls dir deine Lösung mit dem grünen Teppich tatsächlich optisch zusagt (normalerweise werden Ufermatten  so verlegt, dass sie tw. unsichtbar und der Rest bewachsen ist), würde ich sie erst knapp oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche beginnen lassen und unterhalb die Folie anders verkleiden.
Aber kin StefanS'  Beiträgen ist ohnehin alles sehr gut beschrieben.

Liebe Grüße! Berndt

Foto einer bewachsenen Ufermatte


----------



## Grapfen (20. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps 

Ich werde heute mal die Ufermatte entfernen und dann bis zum WE beobachten wie sich der Wasserstand verhält.
Wenn es nicht weiter sinkt, liegt es ja sicher an der Ufermatte.

Einen erneuten (5. ) Plan für den Umbau habe ich evtl. schon. Ich setz den Uferwall ein bisschen nach hinten und bau noch ne kleine Trasse ein.
Dadurch kann ich hier Steine aufschlichten und der größte Teil der Matte wird unter Wasser sein.

Optisch wird es dann schöner und behebt hoffentlich auch mein Problem.


----------

